# Fuji X-Trans Camera Profiles



## ario (Feb 23, 2014)

With ACR 8.4 RC Adobe has provided, in addition to the Adobe Standard, several Camera Profiles for the Fuji X-Trans cameras (Astia, Velvia.....); but this time the profiles are not placed in the usual Camera Raw support folder so that they are not available in LR. Is there any known specific reason for doing that?
Thanks,
Ario


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 23, 2014)

My guess would be that it's a release candidate that doesn't have a matching LR 5.4 RC, and Adobe don't want to have the support problems of some people having access in LR to those profiles and some not, depending on whether they installed the RC. Most likely the release versions of CR 8.4 and LR 5.4 will have the profiles in the right place.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2014)

They each ship with their own profiles, rather than sharing them - they have done for a while now.  You could try copying the profiles into LR's user profiles folder and see if they're picked up.

They'd need to go in:
Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \
Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / CameraProfiles /

I haven't tested it, so I'll be interested to hear if it works.


----------



## ario (Feb 23, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> They each ship with their own profiles, rather than sharing them - they have done for a while now.  You could try copying the profiles into LR's user profiles folder and see if they're picked up.
> 
> They'd need to go in:
> Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \
> ...



The problem is that the Fuji Camera profiles I am talking about have not been placed in that folder (at least not in the Mac version). There are all the other camera profiles shared between LR and ACR including the recently added Olympus profiles (after LR 5.3). Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2014)

They wouldn't have been put in that folder automatically.  They'd currently be in the ACR location which I think is Macintosh HD / Library / Application Support / Adobe / Camera Raw / Camera Profiles /


----------



## ario (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear Victoria,
they should be there, in the folder you have indicated, as usual, but not this time. But they are stored somewhere else in the HD, probably hidden, since the profiles are available in the drop down menu of ACR. I think also that any profile stored in Macintosh HD / Library / Application Support / Adobe / Camera Raw / Camera Profiles /  will be visible also by LR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope, you're right, I can't find them either.  I'd guess they're wrapped up because it's a beta.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 26, 2014)

In a break from the past user test developments, Adobe has not (yet?) released a LR5.4RC, only ACR8.4RC.  These new camera profiles will only function in ACR8.4RC. Patience is the by-word for LR users for the moment. I also understand that CS6 users lose out on the new additional ACR features.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/new...date-supports-14-new-cameras-including-sony-a


----------

